

Chrome browser issues with zoom.it (Deep Zoom/Seadragon)? - taigeair

I created a Deep Zoom image of my map (http://www.wellingtonstravel.com) using Deep Zoom Composer. However when I view it on Chrome, it's not very smooth and it has black squares that show up for a few seconds or flickers... I don't know why. It's fine on safari and FF and opera. It even works on IE. Also I'm not sure why the external links aren't working...<p>Do you have any suggestions? Or advice on how to do this better? Thanks!
======
taigeair
but on other browsers it's not having the black tiles issue.

Also the external links don't work for some reason, but it looks like it
should work..

    
    
      <c:ClickThroughAction URL="http://www.wellingtonstravel.com/" p:Ref.Key="ReportingURL_ClickThroughURL" />

<!--WebLinks Section--> <c:EventTrigger EventName="Clicked" Source="Hotspot
13"> <c:ConditionalTrigger Arg="Hotspot 13"
Child="[http://www.nba.com>](http://www.nba.com>);
<c:ConditionalTrigger.Condition> <c:SizeCondition Width="10" Height="10"
Constraint="GreaterThan" /> </c:ConditionalTrigger.Condition>
</c:ConditionalTrigger> </c:EventTrigger>

~~~
bkyan
This isn't standard HTML markup... It must be some sort of custom zoom.it
markup. I'm afraid you'll need to find someone familiar with zoom.it markup to
help you with that.

------
taigeair
I followed these directions: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ff742219.aspx>

------
bkyan
It looks like the script is trying to swap to a higher resolution tile before
that high-res tile is fully loaded, resulting in a black square in the
interim.

